# laparoscopic retrieval of IUD



## uhlerclarem (Nov 25, 2008)

how would you code a laparoscopic removal of an IUD in the abdominopelvic cavity after fluoroscopy location identification done on same day??

Thanks!
Clare


----------



## jsanc07 (Mar 11, 2009)

Please can someone tell if it is correct to use 49422 or 49402 for removal of IUD laparoscopy?  Thank you,   judy


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 11, 2009)

*Post op note*

It's best to post the scrubbed op note for questions like this. Hard to really know what was actually done without it. 

That being said.

CPT 49402 lay description: The physician removes a foreign body from the abdominal cavity. The physician makes an abdominal incision and explores the abdominal cavity. The foreign body is identified and removed. The incision is closed.

CPT 49422 lay description: The physician performs removal of an intraperitoneal catheter. The physician makes an incision over the insertion site of the catheter. The catheter is dissected free of surrounding scar tissue, transected and removed from the peritoneal insertion site and skin exit site. The incision at the insertion site of the catheter is closed. The skin exit site is left open to allow drainage.

I'm thinking definitely NOT 49422 ... but without the op note, it's hard to say. 
ALSO, *neither *of these is laparascopic. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

